# Product Advice



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I'd like to get some opinions as to which companies/products are a MUST for bow hunting? Whether low end or high end, which products you have to have along always, and which do you trust most. I get lots of opinions, but I'd like to have more.

This is very helpful to us, and I'd certainly appreciate it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris,

I will give you a friends number, very knowledgable bow hunter and competes in MN. His Dad has also been involved for years... :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mathews,PSE,kolpin,tru-ball,easton,muzzy,NAP.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

my advise to you is if ur hunting in cold weather than dont buy carbon fiber arrows cuz they suck for durability in the cold.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Mathews, Muzzy, Koplin, Limb saver, PSE, Beaman, NAP, True Glo, Block, and Thunderhead.
Bandhunter


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Mathews
Limb saver
Trophy Taker
Easton
Beaman
Tru-Fire

Do you want suggestions for blinds and stands, too?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

mathews bows...best bow i have ever shot
vital bow gear sights
easton shafts...carbon or aluminum
bohning blazer fletching
t.r.u.e. ball release
limb savers and string leeches...best vibration dampening products
rests?...i shoot a whisker biscut and like it, but i have been thinking about switching to a drop away rest

kase


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Scent blocker sprays and clothing. Some cheap stands. I would stay away from actual bows and hardware, they are such personal preference items you woulnd't be able to fully please very many.


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Darton
PSE
Muzzy <------Great tips(jesus mind block cant remember what they called)


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

Hoyt
true ball
NAP - 100 gr. shockwaves
Rocky boots
lone wolf stands


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Prairie ghost camoflage clothing, Sleeping Indian wool clothing. 
Predator camoflage clothing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bows are personal preference
Arrows are personal preference
Sights are personal preference
Limb Saver is the best vibration / sound control out there
Broadheads, any with a triangular ferrule for less drag, more penetration.
Zebra strings, with opposing twist keeps your peep in line
Release if you use one, any brand with center caliper string release.
Large pattern light colored clothing like Predator camo is best for concealment out here on the prairie. I like Prairie Ghost also, but the small pattern disappears at over 40 yards. Prairie Ghost snow camo I think is the best snow camo.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Mathews bow
limb savor
vapor trail string 
schaefer rest 
scent blocker 
spothogg sight ( I have the 7 pin )


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry for all you guys that shoot Matthews but you all know you can't get anything better then a BOWTECH!!!!!


----------

